# USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

					Der sogenannte USB Killer 2.0 ist fertiggestellt und kann nun in freier Wildbahn angetroffen werden. 50 Euro kostet der Stick, der in Sekundenschnelle Mainboards unwiderrufbar lahmlegen kann. Dazu wird ein Kondensator auf 220 Volt aufgeladen, der daraufhin den USB-Controller und potenziell andere Teile auf dem Mainboard zerstört.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*


----------



## borni (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Das schreit ja förmlich nach PCGH in Gefahr!


----------



## slasher (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Und was soll der Sinn von so einem Schwachsinns Produkt sein?
Jetzt muss man auch noch auf solche Spacken aufpassen, wenn man seinen PC unbeaufsichtigt lässt das keiner da so ein Teil dranstöpselt.
Beispielsweise Lan's (falls es die überhaupt noch gibt) oder Laptops etc.
Hört sich einerseits nach Ente an, allerdings Fragwürdig sowas überhaupt anzubieten, wenn es das Teil überhaupt gibt ...


----------



## BiJay (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



slasher schrieb:


> Und was soll der Sinn von so einem Schwachsinns Produkt sein?


Die Antwort steht im Artikel, müsstest ihn nur mal lesen.


----------



## slasher (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Ja ach, um ein Maiboard zu zerstören, Ja toll und was soll das bitte für'n Sinn sein? 

Erklär's mir, wofür das gut sein soll!?


----------



## NextGen.CaseCon. (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Bin mal gespannt wann die erste Schule meldet das alle PC's plötzlich kaputt sind. Mit dem Ding kann man richtig (leicht) (großen) Schaden anrichten...
so muss mal eben an meinen Lan-PC alle USB Ports zuspachteln


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Ein realistisches Szenario, bei dem ein PC über einen USB-Port gegrillt werden soll, erscheint uns allerdings überaus selten.


Defekte Netzteile von Smartphones? Aber wozu braucht ein Hersteller dafür den USB-Stick zum Testen? Das ist absurd, es geht natürlich nur ums willkürliche Zerstören.
Warum steht auf der Verpaqckung "Killer", aber nicht auf dem USB-Stick? Dessen Farbgebung hätte gelb-Schwarz mit Warnhinweis sein müssen, ginge es dem Hersteller
um Teststicks für Hersteller. 



NextGen.CaseCon. schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wann die erste Schule meldet das alle PC's plötzlich kaputt sind.


Ja, total witzig. Hihihihihih


----------



## Eckism (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



NextGen.CaseCon. schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wann die erste Schule meldet das alle PC's plötzlich kaputt sind. Mit dem Ding kann man richtig (leicht) (großen) Schaden anrichten...
> so muss mal eben an meinen Lan-PC alle USB Ports zuspachteln��



USB-Ports im Bios deaktivieren und gut is...Nen bissel denken ist ab und zu mal angebracht.
Und ja, ich benutze noch Ps/2 für Maus und Tastatur.Laptop ist die Tastatur vorhanden und Blutooth auch und für Schulen/Firmen ist das auch kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## NextGen.CaseCon. (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Na Klar! 
Also wenn man dann den USB port benutzen möchte-> Im Bios Ports aktivieren, system hochfahren, Datei kopieren, sytem runterfahren, wieder ins Bios Ports deaktivieren, system hochfahren. Easy


----------



## EmoJack (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



slasher schrieb:


> Ja ach, um ein Maiboard zu zerstören, Ja toll und was soll das bitte für'n Sinn sein?
> 
> Erklär's mir, wofür das gut sein soll!?



Klar, sobald du mir denn SInn von Vandalismus oder Computerviren erklärst (keine Trojaner und BOT netzwerke, wirkliche einfache "oldschool" VIren, die einfach nur das System lahm legen). 

Der "Sinn" liegt einfach darin etwas gebaut zu haben mit dem man fremden Besitz kaputt machen kann. Traurigerweise gibt es genug Leute, die darin wirklich einen SInn zu erkennen scheinen :-/


----------



## slasher (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



EmoJack schrieb:


> Klar, sobald du mir denn SInn von Vandalismus oder Computerviren erklärst (keine Trojaner und BOT netzwerke, wirkliche einfache "oldschool" VIren, die einfach nur das System lahm legen).
> 
> Der "Sinn" liegt einfach darin etwas gebaut zu haben mit dem man fremden Besitz kaputt machen kann. Traurigerweise gibt es genug Leute, die darin wirklich einen SInn zu erkennen scheinen :-/



In soweit ist der "Sinn" mir doch tatsächlich klar, einzigartig ist aber wohl, dass man ein Tool womit man unsinnigerweise einen PC zerstören kann und will, im Rahmen von Vandalismus und Zerstörungswut, Geld verlangt....
Und seine USB Ports sperren, @Eckism ja, nee, is klar. Steige ich doch glatt wieder um auf ne Kugelmaus per PS/2 Anschluss  HA HA


----------



## bschicht86 (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Eckism schrieb:


> USB-Ports im Bios deaktivieren und gut is...



Ist dann auch die Spannung abgeschaltet oder nur der Datenhub?

@T: Lustig wird es doch, wenn die 220V über die Datenleitungen zurück gehen. Dann sollte man schon Ersatz-CPU's mit auf die LAN bringen, wenn der USB-Controller zufällig in der CPU sitzt.


----------



## VirusAccess (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Bringt was genau? 
Hammer ist billiger und effizienter


----------



## bschicht86 (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



VirusAccess schrieb:


> Bringt was genau?
> Hammer ist billiger und effizienter



Mag sein, aber so sucht sich der "Glückliche" dumm und dämlich, weil der Fehler optisch nicht zu finden ist.


----------



## Gast20170724 (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Verliert man denn die Garantieansprüche, wenn man das Teil an seinem PC anschließt?



(Ich komm schon wieder auf blöde Gedanken......)


----------



## h_tobi (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

"Tools" die die Welt nicht braucht, völlig asozial so ein Teil. 

Fehlt nur noch ein Adapterkabel auf Micro-USB für Handys, mal sehen, ob es die Leute dann immer noch so toll finden.


----------



## NCC-1701 (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Ein Spinner der so einen Schrott erfindet.
Konnte der seine  grauen Zellen nicht für was nützliches anstrengen.

Ob das deaktivieren im Bios etwas bringt möchte ich mal bezweifeln.


----------



## Eckism (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ist dann auch die Spannung abgeschaltet oder nur der Datenhub?
> 
> @T: Lustig wird es doch, wenn die 220V über die Datenleitungen zurück gehen. Dann sollte man schon Ersatz-CPU's mit auf die LAN bringen, wenn der USB-Controller zufällig in der CPU sitzt.



Ich gehe mal von beiden aus, da es ja ne extra Option zum "nur" laden gibt!?
Ich werds zuhause mal testen, ob am stick das licht bei deaktivierten ports an ist.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht  Da muss man wohl sein Mainboard pimpen, und ein Widerstand drauflöten oder so, um zu verhindern das was passieren kann


----------



## Kondar (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



NCC-1701 schrieb:


> Ein Spinner der so einen Schrott erfindet.
> Konnte der seine  grauen Zellen nicht für was nützliches anstrengen.
> 
> Ob das deaktivieren im Bios etwas bringt möchte ich mal bezweifeln.



Ist für mich auf dem selben Level wie Viren / Trojaner programieren.


----------



## Rayken (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Man gehe damit mal zum nächsten Media Markt/Saturn und probiere ihn da mal aus


----------



## Noctua (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



slasher schrieb:


> Steige ich doch glatt wieder um auf ne Kugelmaus per PS/2 Anschluss  HA HA


PS/2 zu USB-Adapter und dann den Stick anschliessen. Bringt also wahrscheinlich genauso wenig.


----------



## NerdFlanders (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Die Sache ist doch die: Wer sich auskennt und Schaden anrichten wollte konnte es schon bisher und kann es auch weiterhin.

Problematisch ist eher dass das als All-In-One Paket für Möchtegerns verkauft wird, die sich dann wie wilde Hacker vorkommen 

Was mich auch noch interessieren würde: viele höherwertige Mainboards haben Sicherungen auf den USB Ports die gegen statische Entladungen absichern sollen - würden die in dem Fall auch greifen?


----------



## Emil_Esel (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

erstmal so 1 teil bestellt, werde dann mal ne tour machen (madia markt, arbeitsamt und uni) und schauen was das ding taugt xD


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Und 'ne AK 47 gibts wahrscheinlich gratis als Werbegeschenk
Man muß sie ja nicht benutzen.


----------



## Eckism (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



h_tobi schrieb:


> "Tools" die die Welt nicht braucht, völlig asozial so ein Teil.
> 
> Fehlt nur noch ein Adapterkabel auf Micro-USB für Handys, mal sehen, ob es die Leute dann immer noch so toll finden.



Das Ding geht doch mit'n Handy nicht oder kann man damit andere Geräte mit Strom versorgen? Das weiß ich gar net.


----------



## geist4711 (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

abwarten bis die ersten board's dadurch zerstört wurden und dann den hersteller in regress nehmen.
er hat schliesslich das ding gefertigt und verkauft. gerade in USA dürfte das schnell ein teures vergnügen für den hersteller werden.
das der hersteller sich 'versteckt' dürfte nur hurz ein hindernis sein, irgendwer irgendwo muss die seite zum verkaufen zb ja gemietet haben.

grundsätzlich sollte solch ein hersteller der soetwas zum verkauf anbietet sofort von der staatsanwaltschaft angemahnt werden das bei beschädigungen von geräten dritter, also bei böswilliger verwendung, ER dafür in die verantwortung genommen wird und das ein spruch wie 'keine haftungsübernahme' nicht gillt da das teil einzig zum zerstören gebaut wurde und er das teil ja wissentlich und mit der zerstörungsmöglichkeit verkauft und damit doch haftet.
der kann sich dann kurz ausrechnen wie lange er wohl damit gewinne einfährt bis er dann in klagen und den damit verbundenen kosten versinkt.
streng ausgelegt kann sowas gar anstiftung zu einer straftat sein.

mfg
robert


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Warum muss PCGH sowas auch noch indirekt bewerben? Manchmal finde ich schade, dass es sowas nicht auch für gewisse Leute gibt. Einfach das Ding hinten rein und das Licht geht aus.


----------



## ebastler (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Eckism schrieb:


> Das Ding geht doch mit'n Handy nicht oder kann man damit andere Geräte mit Strom versorgen? Das weiß ich gar net.


USB-OTG ist das Stichwort. Kurzfassung: Ja.
Man kann Webcams, USB Laufwerke oder Ähnliches über das Handy betreiben.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Warum muss PCGH sowas auch noch indirekt bewerben? Manchmal finde ich schade, dass es sowas nicht auch für gewisse Leute gibt. Einfach das Ding hinten rein und das Licht geht aus.


Schön wenn solch banale Themen dafür sorgen, dass hier mal die Masken fallen.  

Frage an den selbsternannten Oberst, warum brauchst du sowas für Menschen? Das kannste mit jedem Löffel, Bleistift oder Schere auch. Oder hängt das mit persönlichen Referenzen zusammen? So einen Löffel muss man natürlich richtig herum halten, sonst besteht die Gefahr sich selbst zu verletzen, beim USB- Stick wäre dieses Risiko natürlich minimal. Ist das der Grund?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Emil_Esel schrieb:


> erstmal so 1 teil bestellt, werde dann mal ne tour machen (madia markt, arbeitsamt und uni) und schauen was das ding taugt xD


Dann hoffe ich, dass du eine Klage wegen mehrfacher Sachbeschädigung an den Hals bekommst und dafür eine vier- bis fünfstellige Summe berappen musst. 
Wenn du nicht die Eier hast, das am eigenen PC zu machen, dann lass es gleich bleiben. Damit das Eigentum von anderen zu zerstören ist jedenfalls ekelhaft und unterste Schublade. Vor allem bei Einrichtungen, die ihr Geld aus öffentlichen Geldern beziehen! Wie kaputt muss man eigentlich sein?
Bei sowas kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Was läuft nur falsch bei solchen Leuten? 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



geist4711 schrieb:


> abwarten bis die ersten board's dadurch zerstört wurden und dann den hersteller in regress nehmen.
> er hat schliesslich das ding gefertigt und verkauft. gerade in USA dürfte das schnell ein teures vergnügen für den hersteller werden.


Das Teil kommt aus Rußland.
Da kannst Du aus USA nicht mal von einer Feldmaus Regreß nehmen.



geist4711 schrieb:


> grundsätzlich sollte solch ein hersteller der soetwas zum verkauf anbietet sofort von der staatsanwaltschaft angemahnt werden das bei beschädigungen von geräten dritter, also bei böswilliger verwendung,t


Stimme ich voll zu.
Solche Leute gehören hinter Gitter, so wie alle Waffenproduzenten ... .

Aber ob da die russisch/ amerikanisch/ deutsche/englische/französische ... Waffenlobby und deren  Justiz mitmachen?



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Bei sowas kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Was läuft nur falsch bei solchen Leuten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Glaubst Du wirklich, das jemand mit solcher Rechtschreibung das Schild "Bibliothek" an der Uni richtig deuten kann?

Der ganze Tread samt Werbeartikel gehört in die Tonne.


----------



## EmoJack (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



slasher schrieb:


> In soweit ist der "Sinn" mir doch tatsächlich klar, einzigartig ist aber wohl, dass man ein Tool womit man unsinnigerweise einen PC zerstören kann und will, im Rahmen von Vandalismus und Zerstörungswut, Geld verlangt....



Naja erst diese Woche wurde doch eine Firma geschlossen, die gegen Geld DDoS Attacken angeboten hat. Da sehe ich kaum einen Unterschied zu USB-Vandalismus (in den meisten Fällen).
Ach ja, Angeboten wurde das ganze natürlich nur, um die "eigenen Sicherheitssysteme zu prüfen", genau wie hier... Ja ne, is klar!


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> [...]Glaubst Du wirklich, das jemand mit solcher Rechtschreibung das Schild "Bibliothek" an der Uni richtig deuten kann?
> 
> Der ganze Tread samt Werbeartikel gehört in die Tonne.


Solange er reden kann, kann er sich durchfragen ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Es war kein Sarkasmus oder so erkennbar. Allerdings hoffe ich, dass er es nicht ernst gemeint hat.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



EmoJack schrieb:


> Der "Sinn" liegt einfach darin etwas gebaut zu haben mit dem man fremden Besitz kaputt machen kann.



Genau das ist wohl die eigentliche Intention hinter der Fassade.
Manche leute wollen die Welt eben einfach brennen sehen.


----------



## SFT-GSG (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Rayken schrieb:


> Man gehe damit mal zum nächsten Media Markt/Saturn und probiere ihn da mal aus



Es gibt Mitbürger bei uns, bei diesen man sich wirklich wünscht, dass das Licht was Ihnen eines Tages aufgeht........ doch ein Zug im Tunnel ist.


----------



## a160 (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

wie im Artikel schon steht, wird derjenige, der an ein USB Port kommt, wohl kaum das Gerät beschädigen bzw zerstören wollen, sondern gleich Daten auslesen bzw Schadsoftware aufspielen... Ich glaub, 90% der Leute, die den Scheiß bestellen werden kleine Kinder und Vollidioten sein, die damit dann an der Schule/Uni/Öffentlichen Einrichtungen ******* bauen werden.
Ich hab jetzt irgendwie Mitleid mit den Elektro-Händlern... Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass da in nächster Zeit mal ein paar Ausstellungsstücke gegrillt werden...

Etwas unschön, dass sowas hier "beworben" wird, aber auf der anderen Seite wird so mancher dadurch ja auch gewarnt, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



a160 schrieb:


> wie im Artikel schon steht, wird derjenige, der an ein USB Port kommt, wohl kaum das Gerät beschädigen bzw zerstören wollen, sondern gleich Daten auslesen bzw Schadsoftware aufspielen.



Sowas kauft doch keiner der ernsthaft kriminell ist. Man hat ja nix davon nen PC einfach kaputtzumachen.
Sowas kaufen Leute die in einem Anfall geistiger Umnachtung / aus niederem Antrieb was kaputtmachen wollen oder jemandem warum auch immer eins auswischen wollen. Die Sinnfrage stellt sich hier nicht.


----------



## Rollora (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Emil_Esel schrieb:


> erstmal so 1 teil bestellt, werde dann mal ne tour machen (madia markt, arbeitsamt und uni) und schauen was das ding taugt xD



Warum?


----------



## addicTix (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Rollora schrieb:


> Warum?



Menschen wie Emil_Esel sind der Grund dafür, warum ich nichts mehr Vor Ort im Einzelhandel kaufe.
Man weiß nämlich nie ob nicht ein Idiot da war, der Sachen mutwillig zerstört.
Wenn er wissen will, was der USB Killer taugt, soll er es doch bitte an seiner eigenen Hardware ausprobieren.


----------



## Laforma666 (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller fÃ¼r 50 Euro erhÃ¤ltlich*



Eckism schrieb:


> USB-Ports im Bios deaktivieren und gut is...Nen bissel denken ist ab und zu mal angebracht.
> Und ja, ich benutze noch Ps/2 für Maus und Tastatur.Laptop ist die Tastatur vorhanden und Blutooth auch und für Schulen/Firmen ist das auch kein Hexenwerk.



geht bestimmt noch einfacher und ich denke dem mainboard ist es egal, von wo es die 220v kassiert...

USB to PS/2 convertor


----------



## S754 (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Gekauft.


----------



## SimonG (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Also das einzig Positive was ich dem Ding abgewinnen kann ist, dass die Leute vielleicht einmal mehr nachdenken bevor sie einen USB-Stick von der Straße oder sonstwo einstöpseln.

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin glaube ich nicht daran. Denn das sind die gleichen Leute, die am Laptop die Kamera abkleben aber ohne Smartphone das Haus nicht verlassen. Ganz ehrlich: ein halbwegs aktuelles Windows Notebook ist 1000x sicherer als das durchschnittliche Android Telefon.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Viel fieser ist sich so ein Teil kommentarlos an den Arbeitsplatz zu legen und einfach nur abzuwarten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Viel fieser ist sich so ein Teil kommentarlos an den Arbeitsplatz zu legen und einfach nur abzuwarten.



Jo... am besten noch "geheim" oder "Pr0n" draufschreiben und in der Kantine verlieren.


----------



## Rayken (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Es gibt Mitbürger bei uns, bei diesen man sich wirklich wünscht, dass das Licht was Ihnen eines Tages aufgeht........ doch ein Zug im Tunnel ist.



Anscheined die Ironie überlesen? Gibts auch billig im Media Markt/Saturn zu kaufen...
Übrigens , da gibt es auch Glühbirnen zu kaufen!

Und AFD wählt man natürlich auch gerne


----------



## -Shorty- (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Mich würde aber wirklich interessieren was so ein Stick in modernen KFZ anrichtet, USB ist da ja schon länger auf dem Vormarsch.


----------



## Noctua (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Laforma666 schrieb:


> USB to PS/2 convertor


Warum aufwendig selbst bauen? Ich hab von den Dingern noch einige zu Hause rumliegen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Ich glaube auch nicht so recht, das ein deaktivieren im UEFI etwas bringt.
Die USB-Ports werden da ja sicher nicht physikalisch "getrennt", sondern nur der Datenfluss vom Controller "ins" OS unterbunden.


----------



## Laforma666 (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Noctua schrieb:


> Warum aufwendig selbst bauen? Ich hab von den Dingern noch einige zu Hause rumliegen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt, die teile gabs ja auch noch...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

achja, ein usb schloss koennte als letzte option noch helfen, gibts von lindy - bringt aber auch nur was, wenn alle usb ports verschlossen werden.


----------



## EmoJack (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht so recht, das ein deaktivieren im UEFI etwas bringt.
> Die USB-Ports werden da ja sicher nicht physikalisch "getrennt", sondern nur der Datenfluss vom Controller "ins" OS unterbunden.


Denke auch nicht, dass über das bios hier was zu schützen ist. Die elektrisch Leitende Verbindung aufm PCB besteht ja weiterhin. Und dem Strom is das relativ egal, ob das BIOS den Port nun ansteuert oder nicht - das wäre n bisschen als würde man den TV vorm Blitzeinschlag schützen indem man ihn auf Stand-By schaltet 



a160 schrieb:


> Etwas unschön, dass sowas hier "beworben" wird, aber auf der anderen Seite wird so mancher dadurch ja auch gewarnt, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt.



Der Herr Augstein hatte das (in anderem Zusammenhang) dieser Tage ganz gut beschrieben (frei ausm Kopf zitiert):
Ist es gut, solchen Menschen in den Medien eine Plattform zu bieten? Nein. Ist es besser, über solche Dinge gar nicht mehr zu berichten? Nein.


----------



## Rayken (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Am sichersten ist es sich USB Schlösser zu besorgen so was z.B. oder hier.
Und dann PS2 Geräte verwenden in der Hoffnung das es dafür nicht so einen PS2 Killer gibt
Ansonsten wären die USB Schlösser ja nur bei Notebooks sinnvoll einsetzbar.

Bei einigen Behörden sind die USB Ports auch nicht zugänglich.


----------



## masterX244 (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



EmoJack schrieb:


> Denke auch nicht, dass über das bios hier was zu schützen ist. Die elektrisch Leitende Verbindung aufm PCB besteht ja weiterhin. Und dem Strom is das relativ egal, ob das BIOS den Port nun ansteuert oder nicht - das wäre n bisschen als würde man den TV vorm Blitzeinschlag schützen indem man ihn auf Stand-By schaltet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ports abklemmen hat sehr wohl einen Nutzen, da der Stick die 5 Volt vom mainboard zum Kondensator laden benutzt, wenn diese 5 Volt nicht geliefert werden weil das MB diese verweigert passiert nix mehr


----------



## EmoJack (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



masterX244 schrieb:


> Ports abklemmen hat sehr wohl einen Nutzen, da der Stick die 5 Volt vom mainboard zum Kondensator laden benutzt, wenn diese 5 Volt nicht geliefert werden weil das MB diese verweigert passiert nix mehr



Gut mitgedacht, ich hab jetz nut an den Entladevorgang gedacht! 1:0 für dich


----------



## violinista7000 (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Die Idee sollte jemand aufgreifen und Positiv gebrauchen, mir kommt was in den Sinn, jedoch werde ich die Idee sofort patentieren lassen


----------



## EmoJack (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Die Idee sollte jemand aufgreifen und Positiv gebrauchen, mir kommt was in den Sinn, jedoch werde ich die Idee sofort patentieren lassen



Werbegeschenke für Trumpwähler? Nein, sowas macht man doch nicht


----------



## violinista7000 (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



EmoJack schrieb:


> Werbegeschenke für Trumpwähler? Nein, sowas macht man doch nicht



Diese Idee ist viel zu Gut! Ein Patent bekommt man da nicht!


----------



## Anchorage (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Achtung Achtung Ironie incoming:
So könnte man Schulen dazu zwingen die alten Pentium 4 Dinger zu ersetzen, natürlich absolut freiwillig.
Die bleiben bei Microsoft Word auch garantiert nicht hängen. Mal ein Bildchen für einen Aufsatz herunterzuladen, geht auch super schnell...

B2T:
Ich verstehe denn Sinn eines solchen Sticks ebenfalls nicht, außer Kriminellen Energien freien lauf zu lassen.


----------



## Lexx (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



slasher schrieb:


> Und was soll der Sinn von so einem Schwachsinns Produkt sein?


Ich lege ja gerne "präparierte USB-Sticks" in Postkästen (bevorzugt bei meinen "lieben" Nachbarn), 
in der Hoffnung, sie werden auch mindestens einmal in einen (Windows-)Rechner gesteckt. 
Hat bis jetzt immer gut funktioniert.

Und für diesen Griller fiele mit schon etwas ein...


----------



## bschicht86 (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Warum muss PCGH sowas auch noch indirekt bewerben?



Ich find es dagegen gut, dass PCGH das macht. Denn so ist man nicht völlig ahnungslos, wenn jemand einen sowas als USB-Stick in nicht guter Absicht schenkt.


----------



## Rayken (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Werbe USB Sticks werden bei mir nicht eingestöpselt, da gabs doch mal so ein nettes Unternehmen was seinen Kunden was gutes tun wollte und USB Sticks als Geschenk verschickte.
Die waren unglücklicherweise mit einem Trojaner infiziert


----------



## Rayken (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Die Idee sollte jemand aufgreifen und Positiv gebrauchen, mir kommt was in den Sinn, jedoch werde ich die Idee sofort patentieren lassen



Legaler Einsatzzweck wäre die altgediente Firmenhardware vor dem verschrotten garantiert unbrauchbar zu machen. Müsste man mal an alter Firmenhardware testen was nach der Aktion von dem PC noch Brauchbar ist.


----------



## Eckism (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller fÃ¼r 50 Euro erhÃ¤ltlich*



Laforma666 schrieb:


> geht bestimmt noch einfacher und ich denke dem mainboard ist es egal, von wo es die 220v kassiert...
> 
> USB to PS/2 convertor



Erst lesen, dann denken, dann alles nochmal setzen lassen, denken lesen...und dann wirst du feststellen, das man den USB Killer nicht über PS/2 laden kannst...du trägst die 220 Volt ja net in der Hosentasche rum...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Emil_Esel schrieb:


> xDDDDD


Man hätte auch einfach dazuschreiben können, dass es Sarkasmus ist. Das war nicht ersichtlich und einige andere haben es auch nicht verstanden.
Da du dich deswegen jetzt scheinbar toll fühlst: herzlichen Glückwunsch, dass du uns ausgetrickst hast. 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## a160 (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Mich würde aber wirklich interessieren was so ein Stick in modernen KFZ anrichtet, USB ist da ja schon länger auf dem Vormarsch.



da hab ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht! Aber wenn ich mir vorstell, dass man bei misslungener Starthilfe schon einiges kaputt machen kann,  dann will ich nicht wissen, was 200V an ner USB Buchse im Armaturenbrett (direkte Nähe zum Navi, Radio, KI, etc..) so nettes anstellen würde.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Man hätte auch einfach dazuschreiben können,


Nicht füttern, klingeln.

Die ganze Machart des Artikels ist ekelhafte Werbung


> und kann nun in freier Wildbahn angetroffen werden





> Dieser hat nun ein schickes Gehäuse bekommen


 , statt zu versuchen, den Hersteller als kriminell offenzulegen.


----------



## violinista7000 (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Rayken schrieb:


> Legaler Einsatzzweck wäre die altgediente Firmenhardware vor dem verschrotten garantiert unbrauchbar zu machen. Müsste man mal an alter Firmenhardware testen was nach der Aktion von dem PC noch Brauchbar ist.



Nöööö... 

Ich stelle mir vor: Quickcharge! 

Notladung für Autos, und dabei 50+ Km Reichweite.


----------



## Lexx (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Quickcharge!


Und wieviele müssen dafür in der Stalin-Orgel verfügbar und aufgeladen sein? 

Hab schon ein Stück geordert.

Gerade für Mobile-Devices scheint dieses Ding ja ungemein spassig und unterhaltsam zu werden.
Zumindest billiger und scheinbar zuverlässiger als ein Samsung Galaxy Note 7...

Sollte im Wiener Molenbeek einen Pop-Up-Service-Laden eröffnen.
Genug leere Lokale gäbs hier ja.


----------



## iGameKudan (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Lexx... Ich hoffe gerade dein Beitrag mit den Nachbarn ist ein Scherz...

Wer mit dem Teil mutwillig fremde Hardware zerstört, gehört weggesperrt. So ein Teil gehört nicht öffentlich verkauft, weil es dafür eigentlich absolut keinen sinnvollen Anwendungszweck gibt, sondern nur das Zerstören von Hardware - und man muss verdammt naiv sein um zu denken, dass das Teil nicht meist nur für die (sinnlose) Zerstörung fremden Eigentums genutzt wird.

Man macht damit ja nicht nur die USB-Ports unbrauchbar, sondern eigentlich immer den gesamten PC... Und mir fällt jetzt wirklich keinen Grund ein, wieso Firmen mit dem Teil ihre alte Hardware zerstören sollten. Nicht flüchtigen Speicher gibt es ja abseits von den Datenträgern nicht wirklich, wodurch ein möglicher Datenabfluss ja auch kein Argument ist.


----------



## Do Berek (16. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Eigentlich dürfte darüber gar nicht berichtet werden,bringt Leute nur auf blöde Ideen...


----------



## Gamer090 (17. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Manche haben so bescheuerte Ideen das ich mich frage wo sie ihr Hirn verloren haben! Wahrscheinlich war dem Erbauer einfach langweilig und hat mal schnell was basteln wollen. 

Und PCGH: BERICHTET NICHT ÜBER SO EINEN BLÖDSINN; DURCH EUCH WERDEN MANCHE NOCH DAZU ANGESTIFTET!!!!


----------



## Rayken (17. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Man macht damit ja nicht nur die USB-Ports unbrauchbar, sondern eigentlich immer den gesamten PC... Und mir fällt jetzt wirklich keinen Grund ein, wieso Firmen mit dem Teil ihre alte Hardware zerstören sollten.



Weil die Hardware abgeschrieben ist und verschrottet werden soll, damit diese nicht später doch irgendwo auf ebay und co. landet zum Teil sind diese voll Funktionsfähig nur halt alt.
Von den  entsprechenden Firmen, die für die Entsorgung zuständig sind, weiß man auch nicht 100%ig ob nicht doch noch funktionsfähige Hardware ausgeschlachtet und weiterverwendet wird.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Rayken schrieb:


> Weil die Hardware abgeschrieben ist und verschrottet werden soll, damit diese nicht später doch irgendwo auf ebay und co. landet zum Teil sind diese voll Funktionsfähig nur halt alt.
> Von den  entsprechenden Firmen, die für die Entsorgung zuständig sind, weiß man auch nicht 100%ig ob nicht doch noch funktionsfähige Hardware ausgeschlachtet und weiterverwendet wird.



Keine Sorge, es gibt Geräte die Festplatten so zerstören, das die Platten nie wieder drehen werden. Somit sind die Daten definitv vernichtet, mir ist jedenfalls keine Möglichkeit bekannt das man verbogene Platten irgendwie auslesen könnte.

Oder wer Spass haben will der kann seine Festplatten auch anders vernichten, wikiHow zeigt wie.


----------



## 1uckzOR (17. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

die sind atm sowieso alle ausverkauft


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Ich finde es auch äußerst "unpassend" von PCGH, dass auf solche Produkte hingewiesen wird.


----------



## theoturtle (17. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Manche haben so bescheuerte Ideen das ich mich frage wo sie ihr Hirn verloren haben! Wahrscheinlich war dem Erbauer einfach langweilig und hat mal schnell was basteln wollen.
> 
> Und PCGH: BERICHTET NICHT ÜBER SO EINEN BLÖDSINN; DURCH EUCH WERDEN MANCHE NOCH DAZU ANGESTIFTET!!!!




Jetzt mach aber mal einen Punkt, über Sinn und Unsinn eines solchen Produktes kann jeder denken was er will. Aber wenn in den Medien von Produkte, Dummheiten oder Verbrechen unterschiedlichster Art berichtet wird, dann ist das also Anstiftung ?
Man berichtet nun mal über alle Unterschiedlichen Aspekte und Produkte - der Sinn dieser sei mal dahingestellt. Ob USB-Raketenwerfer (ist bestimmt Anstiftung zu "Terror" ), Vibrator mit USB-Ladekabel (Anstiftung zur Selbstbefriedigung), DLC für mehrere Tausend Euro (Anstiftung sich zu verschulden), der neue 3D-Shooter (Anstiftung zum Killerspielespielen ?)  .... wird wohl klar was ich meine.

Da muss sich einfach jeder selbst ans Hirn fassen.
Und für die welche kein Hirn haben ist es eh zu spät.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, es gibt Geräte die Festplatten so  zerstören, das die Platten nie wieder drehen werden.


Professionelle Unternehmen schreddern die Platten komplett.



theoturtle schrieb:


> Und für die welche kein Hirn haben ist es eh zu spät.


Davon gibt es aber leider viel zu viele.
Gestern erst wollte mir einer von denen meine rechte Autoseite verbeulen ... .


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*

Ist ein interessantes Ding. 
Hätte ich noch einen P4 Unterbau würde ich das testen, dummerweise habe den schon entsorgt 
Prinzipiell ja ne nette Idee zu Nikolaus oder für den Osterhasen
Wie das kann man nicht auf Amazon kaufen? Muss ich mal bei Media Markt nachfragen


----------



## iGameKudan (17. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Rayken schrieb:


> Weil die Hardware abgeschrieben ist und verschrottet werden soll, damit diese nicht später doch irgendwo auf ebay und co. landet zum Teil sind diese voll Funktionsfähig nur halt alt.
> Von den  entsprechenden Firmen, die für die Entsorgung zuständig sind, weiß man auch nicht 100%ig ob nicht doch noch funktionsfähige Hardware ausgeschlachtet und weiterverwendet wird.


Sorry, aber wenn gleich ganze Rechner und nicht nur die Festplatten zerstört werden... Könnte ich kein Verständnis für aufbringen. 



			
				wuselsurfer schrieb:
			
		

> Professionelle Unternehmen schreddern die Platten komplett.


Ich hatte auf der Cebit mal so einen Industrieshredder ausprobiert, da ist ne Festplatte dann nur noch als Metallschrott hinten rausgekommen. 



			
				Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wer Spass haben will der kann seine Festplatten auch anders vernichten, wikiHow zeigt wie.


Hm... Leider ist die Option mit dem Schießstand hierzulange eher keine Option, aber neben dem Thermit wohl die Lustigste. 
Eine Alternative: Platte aufschrauben, an den Strom stöpseln und irgendwas auf die Platte kippen/mit dem Stift auf die Scheibe malen. 



			
				theturtle schrieb:
			
		

> Man berichtet nun mal über alle Unterschiedlichen Aspekte und Produkte - der Sinn dieser sei mal dahingestellt. Ob USB-Raketenwerfer (ist bestimmt Anstiftung zu "Terror" ), Vibrator mit USB-Ladekabel (Anstiftung zur Selbstbefriedigung), DLC für mehrere Tausend Euro (Anstiftung sich zu verschulden), der neue 3D-Shooter (Anstiftung zum Killerspielespielen ?) .... wird wohl klar was ich meine.


Es gibt zu all diesen Dingen einen kleinen Unterschied: Die haben alle entweder einen sinnvollen Anwendungszweck und/oder sind nicht dafür gedacht, einfach nur fremdes Eigentum zu zerstören.


----------



## Rollora (17. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



addicTix schrieb:


> Menschen wie Emil_Esel sind der Grund dafür, warum ich nichts mehr Vor Ort im Einzelhandel kaufe.
> Man weiß nämlich nie ob nicht ein Idiot da war, der Sachen mutwillig zerstört.
> Wenn er wissen will, was der USB Killer taugt, soll er es doch bitte an seiner eigenen Hardware ausprobieren.


Es war jetzt keine ernst gemeinte Frage  
Aber:
Auch wieder wahr.
Umgekehrt: weil alle online kaufen hab' ich inzwischen wieder völlig auf Vor-Ort Kauf samt ausprobieren umgeschwenkt. Meist zahle ich deutlich weniger als der günstigste Anbieter bei Geizhals, weil die Leute irgendwie blind glauben online ist es am billigsten.


----------



## Rayken (18. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn gleich ganze Rechner und nicht nur die Festplatten zerstört werden... Könnte ich kein Verständnis für aufbringen.
> 
> Ich hatte auf der Cebit mal so einen Industrieshredder ausprobiert, da ist ne Festplatte dann nur noch als Metallschrott hinten rausgekommen.



Es gibt auch Industrieshredder die häckseln dir ganze PC´s weg, allerdings ist der Service nicht ganz billig, da nach Gewicht abgerechnet wird.


----------



## EmoJack (19. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Rollora schrieb:


> Umgekehrt: weil alle online kaufen hab' ich inzwischen wieder völlig auf Vor-Ort Kauf samt ausprobieren umgeschwenkt. Meist zahle ich deutlich weniger als der günstigste Anbieter bei Geizhals, weil die Leute irgendwie blind glauben online ist es am billigsten.



Ist das wirklich so? Da ich die letzten Jahre im Ausland gelebt hab (höhere Kosten für Hardware aller Art) kam für mich nur noch Online bestellen zu Kumpels und dann dort am Wochenende abholen in Frage.
Ergo habe ich den lokalen Einzelhandel mittlerweile gerade im Bereich Elektronik komplett abgeschrieben... Gilt das mit den günstigeren Preisen dann eher bei kleinen spezialisierten PC Läden oder bei den großen Ketten samt kompetenter Beratung? 
Auf jeden Fall schon mal ein guter Tipp


----------



## Kondar (19. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



EmoJack schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so? Da ich die letzten Jahre im Ausland gelebt hab (höhere Kosten für Hardware aller Art) kam für mich nur noch Online bestellen zu Kumpels und dann dort am Wochenende abholen in Frage.
> Ergo habe ich den lokalen Einzelhandel mittlerweile gerade im Bereich Elektronik komplett abgeschrieben... Gilt das mit den günstigeren Preisen dann eher bei kleinen spezialisierten PC Läden oder bei den großen Ketten samt kompetenter Beratung?
> Auf jeden Fall schon mal ein guter Tipp



Das Problem ist eher das es keine kleinen spezialisierten PC Läden überall mehr gibt.
Ich hätte die Auswahl zwischen Saturn, MM, Euronics & Co. aber hier aktuelle HW zu erwarten ist fast genauso sinnfrei wie kompetente Verkäufer.


----------



## EmoJack (19. September 2016)

*AW: USB Killer 2.0: Mainboard-Griller für 50 Euro erhältlich*



Kondar schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher das es keine kleinen spezialisierten PC Läden überall mehr gibt.
> Ich hätte die Auswahl zwischen Saturn, MM, Euronics & Co. aber hier aktuelle HW zu erwarten ist fast genauso sinnfrei wie kompetente Verkäufer.



Eben, das war auch meine Erfahrung in der Vergangenheit - aber wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich seit Jahren keine MM oder Saturn PC Abteilung von innen gesehen. Ergö könnte(!) ich da ja auch falsch liegen. Naja und die spezialisierten, kleinen Shops tun sich halt auch schwer bei dem Preisverfall von aktueller Hardware sowas wie Lagerbestände zu halten. Bietest du aktuelle Hardware zum Launch nicht an, biste raus. Bietest du Hardware zum Launch aber wirst sie nicht sofort los, gehste pleite...


----------

